# Николаевские голуби Запорожья



## salimon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Николаевские голуби Запорожья*

Мои николаевские голуби Украина город Запорожье
http://www.youtube.com/user/salimon1976?feature=mhum


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Translation: my pigeons Nikolaev Ukraine Zaporozhye

Nice Video, welcome to pigeon talk.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Enjoyed the video! Love the loft(s)! Beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sseryoga (Nov 7, 2013)

*Nikolaev pigeons*

I am looking for Nikolaev pigeons, Do you got any for sale? Iam located in Winder, GA


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello Sseryoga. Where is Winder, GA please? 
Salimon may be in Zaparoje, Ykraine. That is in Europe i believe.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Фантастика. Нет ястребы. 
Fantastic, no hawks.


----------



## larisarybcov (8 mo ago)

Here is also a video with the Nikolaev pigeons. If I understood correctly.


----------

